# Pedelec forks for Ebikes? Legit?!



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

So, if you own a Levo or emtb and ride fairly aggressive terrain, most likely you have added tokens in your fork and a band or larger spacer in your shock to take up the dive from weight inertia on the suspension. The funny thing is that most manufacturers now state “add 10psi for ebike.” Pedelec specific fork BS?, I think marketing special. Thoughts?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Gutch said:


> So, if you own a Levo or emtb and ride fairly aggressive terrain, most likely you have added tokens in your fork and a band or larger spacer in your shock to take up the dive from weight inertia on the suspension. The funny thing is that most manufacturers now state "add 10psi for ebike." Pedelec specific fork BS?, I think marketing special. Thoughts?


Online bike shop Jenson had a blowout deal on some Fox 32 and 34 forks that specifically said they were "pedalec" tuned. Also, Magura makes a fork called a Boltron that is specifically aimed at eBikes. Some of the higher end Haibikes have them.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

If you think that's silly, check this out:
https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/08/15/selle-royal-ezone-e-bike-specific-saddle/

-Walt


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Probably they needed to use some special glue to prevent the "pucker factor" from snatching the cover off when accelerating to 60 mph in 1.9 seconds (like the new Tesla).


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Walt said:


> If you think that's silly, check this out:
> https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/08/15/selle-royal-ezone-e-bike-specific-saddle/
> 
> -Walt


 Interesting. Ebikes do require different saddles due to the more upright riding position. With assist you do not need to be hunched over the handlebars all the time for the most efficient power delivery. Not so sure that this is the answer to anyones question though.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

WoodlandHills said:


> Interesting. Ebikes do require different saddles due to the more upright riding position. With assist you do not need to be hunched over the handlebars all the time for the most efficient power delivery. Not so sure that this is the answer to anyones question though.


An upright saddle position is personal preference, fat saddles and upright stems/bars are one of the most common "upgrades" people do. Others cut to the chase and just buy a cruiser.

Having a lower stem and being "hunched over" is more about control and aerodynamics than power delivery.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I can't remember the last time aerodynamics factored into any of my riding.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Marketing.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Walt said:


> If you think that's silly, check this out:
> https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/08/15/selle-royal-ezone-e-bike-specific-saddle/
> 
> -Walt


Man, that is just plain stupid. Do they think that ebikers are a bunch a geeks? (Well, other than me) My Kawi 450 had a hump in the seat for real power. 500w is funny! There is no power rush with a class1.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> An upright saddle position is personal preference, fat saddles and upright stems/bars are one of the most common "upgrades" people do. Others cut to the chase and just buy a cruiser.
> 
> Having a lower stem and being "hunched over" is more about control and aerodynamics than power delivery.


 It is indeed a personal preference, one that most ebikers prefer. Just look at what people are riding. I am pretty sure that I am the only responder who actually rides an eMTB exclusively here, I started out with a typical MTB riding position because that is what I used before power assist. But after several months, I wound up with a relatively low seat and a tall stem. That in turn puts more weight on the tailbones, add in the fact that I only need to stand on the pedals when descending and you quickly find that the old setup is not working.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

WoodlandHills said:


> It is indeed a personal preference, one that most ebikers prefer. Just look at what people are riding. I am pretty sure that I am the only responder who actually rides an eMTB exclusively here, I started out with a typical MTB riding position because that is what I used before power assist. But after several months, I wound up with a relatively low seat and a tall stem. That in turn puts more weight on the tailbones, add in the fact that I only need to stand on the pedals when descending and you quickly find that the old setup is not working.


Depends on your level of aggressiveness. I personally like attack position on every bike. I'm old school and still like a 2-3" drop. Like you say, it's all personal preference.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Short answer = yes, you should add a few PSI to compensate for the (generally) front heavy nature of most eMTBs. Also helps a bit with the bounce needed to get the front over obstacles. 

My KTM eBike came with a Magura Boltron e-Bike specific fork which I promptly removed and replaced with a Fox 36. Nothing wrong with the Magura's performance but there is little or no service support, spare parts, or maintenance info for it, and it is going to need frequent service due to the way the inverted sliders get lubed (and the unique sliding bushings). Not interested in dicking around with that.

If anyone wants to buy a Boltron, I'm all ears...will include a DT hub that fits it as well.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

WoodlandHills said:


> It is indeed a personal preference, one that most ebikers prefer.


I don't doubt that, an upright position makes for a more leisurely ride and maybe that's what most e-bikers prefer, IME most bicycle riders also prefer an upright ride too because the average person isn't so focused on performance.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Gutch said:


> Depends on your level of aggressiveness. I personally like attack position on every bike. I'm old school and still like a 2-3" drop. Like you say, it's all personal preference.


 It also depends upon ones personal physical condition: pushing 65, I find that my wrists, forearms and elbows are the weak link. I have to run Jones H-bars to keep my wrists and hands from numbing and and I need the taller stem to keep the arms and elbows from supporting too much weight. I crashed a hang glider in 1976 and now I need a kidney belt to support my lower back if I ride a bicycle, motorbike, snowmobile, etc. 
If I had known I was gonna live this long, I'd have taken better care of myself when I was younger, I certainly would have found an easier career, cause I'm paying for it now!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

WoodlandHills said:


> It also depends upon ones personal physical condition: pushing 65, I find that my wrists, forearms and elbows are the weak link. I have to run Jones H-bars to keep my wrists and hands from numbing and and I need the taller stem to keep the arms and elbows from supporting too much weight. I crashed a hang glider in 1976 and now I need a kidney belt to support my lower back if I ride a bicycle, motorbike, snowmobile, etc.
> If I had known I was gonna live this long, I'd have taken better care of myself when I was younger, I certainly would have found an easier career, cause I'm paying for it now!


Hey buddy, you crashed a hang glider and are still around? Damn rugged and lucky! I'm 47 and also have some pins and plates from my MX days. But, falling from the sky, takes the cake! Ride on-


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

It was like the Flying Sheep Sketch: I didn't fly so much as plummet......


----------



## Troy Carter (Dec 7, 2016)

I ride my mtb and emtb with pretty well the exact same positioning. I'll admit that's pretty upright but that's what's comfortable for me anyway. But, there are plenty of times I put in as much or more effort on the emtb so I don't want to be in a position that doesn't lend itself to the effort. I definitely keep the seat up high for pedaling power but run riser bars to get a bit more upright.

As for the fork and emtb specific settings I don't much pay attention to them. If the fork needs more or less pressure to fit my needs I adjust it just like I would on a normal mtb. yes, the emtb is heavier and that changes things a bit but I adjust what I can and ride on because they are not so different to each other to worry about it.


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

I also ride my emtb and mtb in the same position. Also have a Litespeed Unicoi set up very similar to my road bike. The bars are about 1" lower than the seat on the mtn bikes, and about 2" lower than the seat on the road bikes. 
I swapped out all my bike seats for the Ergon seats and use various ergon grips. I played with different stem lengths/heights to get the pressure off my wrists while also enough angle to keep my butt bones happy. 
I don't see any need or advantage to ebike forks. I have a RST Renegade on the emtn and the original Race Sid on the Litespeed.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

gumba said:


> I also ride my emtb and mtb in the same position. Also have a Litespeed Unicoi set up very similar to my road bike. The bars are about 1" lower than the seat on the mtn bikes, and about 2" lower than the seat on the road bikes.
> I swapped out all my bike seats for the Ergon seats and use various ergon grips. I played with different stem lengths/heights to get the pressure off my wrists while also enough angle to keep my butt bones happy.
> I don't see any need or advantage to ebike forks. I have a RST Renegade on the emtn and the original Race Sid on the Litespeed.


To get back to the original topic, "e-Bike forks" have little to do with geometry and fit. You can tweak riding position with stems, bars, and any kind of fork (longer to slacken it, fork "rake" or offset will also affect handling).

Tuning (pressure/sag, compression and rebound damping) will also have an effect on *how* it rides, but not how the cockpit fits. If you're using sag to adjust riding position you're doing it wrong...

The question about e-Bike forks vs regular MTB forks has more to do with them being slightly overbuilt for the additional mass (often nose-heavy mass) of an eMTB, and perhaps different valving/tuning to reduce the effects of this additional mass when braking.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

Gutch said:


> The funny thing is that most manufacturers now state "add 10psi for ebike." Pedelec specific fork BS?, I think marketing special. Thoughts?


Actually, I run my Lyrik RCT3 180mm on my Kenevo at a LOWER pressure than the Lyrik RCT3 170mm on my Nomad thanks to the extra 10mm. I previously had them at the same pressure and I wasn't using the last inch of travel on the Kenevo on big hits.

So yes, pedelec specific forks are total BS!


----------

